# Aliens...



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok... I know, I am obviously crazy. But being abducted by aliens seems like a perfectly logical explanation for where my DP came from.

You know how evil humans perform all these horrible experiments on rats and other animals. They like stimulate different parts of their minds and see what they'll do and stuff. And give them all types of drugs to see how they react to them. Well I feel like a rat in a cage. Someone put me here and did something to my mind to cause this DP and they're watching to see how I'll react. I was thinking about this at work today and it made a whole lot more sense then... and I had many more thoughts about it.

There could be aliens... a higher developed species using us in experiments to better their knowledge and stuff.

I remember when I was little I was throwing a ball outside seeing how high I could throw it. I threw it up at the sky as hard as I could and watched it go up, but it didn't come down it was this little circle in the sky and then it's like I snapped out of a daze, turned around, and saw my ball bouncing down these steps leading to the lake, it was way down there already, but I had just thrown it up in the air. And I remember feeling weird.

Ok now I'm feeling schizo again, sorry just had to get that out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Peacedove, if there is aliens doing experiments on us it sure is not going to make a damn difference to our situation is it?

My dad thinks he was abducted by aliens (he has this anxiety stuff too).

Either way, we are on earth now & we have to make the best of what we got.

Breathe my friend & just enjoy the moment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

wow and i thought i saw every post possible on here.........

peace no offense but if you really think you were abducted by Aliens & this is the cause of your anxiety & DP/DR, than theres a possibility that maybe your problems go beyond DP/DR. The stuff you are saying is what something a Schizophrenic or Psychotic person might think.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. Soulbrotha... I've been thinking schizophrenia might be the cause of my DP as long as I've thought I might've been abducted by aliens... which is a long time. I've told my doctors I think I'm schizo but they say I'm not cuz I don't see or hear things that aren't there. They just brush off the alien thing. One psychiatrist did put me on an antipsychotic, seroquel I think it was. But it did nothing for my DP.... I felt so numb. I wanted to cry but I couldn't.

I take no offense to your reply cuz I think the same thing. But everyone I talk to, even people on this board assure me that I am not schizo or psychotic. But who knows, I sure as hell ain't normal.

Charger... your father thinks he was abducted by aliens? Is he schizophrenic. And is he really serious about it or is it just something he says cuz he thinks he's weird?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

No he is sane but wrapped up in his own world. He swears by the same story as you. Thinks he was taken in his sleep while in his truck cabin one night. He has had an accident though & had front lobal damage & nearly died but other than that he is normal just completely wrapped up in himself & what he wants.

I don't think you are schizo etc cause you can send posts that are completely understandable & if you where psycho you would not be understandable.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

If you go to http://www.pubmed.com and plug in "alien abduction", not in quotation marks, you'll find quite a few interesting articles. I have read a little bit about this in re: False Memory Syndrome/False Repressed Memory.

I believe that a small percentage (what % I don't know) with a tendecy to dissociate, are highly suggestible, hynotizeable sp? are prone to alien abduction experiences.

There are also individuals who say have low self-esteem, are highly suggestible and want to please an authority figure might confess to a murder they haven't committed, or say as in children say they were sexually molested when they weren't ... they aren't lying, they are trying to please a therapist who suggests an event -- this was rampant in the US in the 1980s "ritual satanic abuse" cases where the stories became fantastic.

*Note, this does not mean that children aren't assuaulted and traumatized. I'm speaking of specific cases of False Memory Syndrome. And particularly in the famous stanic ritual abuse cases.*

Also, alien abduction experiences can be associated with night terrors, a history of disrupted sleep of one form or another.

I saw no specific correlation with schizophrenia re: what you guys are talking about. If someone said, "When I was in the spaceship yesterday, the alien told me to kill my dog and that's why I did it. The alien is now telling me I am evil." Well, that's a little different.

And I know I always harp on this, but schiozophrenics are not "schizos", they are human beings with a severe neurological disorder. And when not seriously ill can be great people. It's sad there's so much "us vs. them". Not saying this to anyone in particular, just that these words "schizo", "psycho", "whako" come up a lot of time here on this site. And yet we feel hurt when people don't try to understand a very serious terrifying condition WE have.

Peace,
D
Best to look at a lot of interesting articles at the Pubmed address on this. Don't think anyone here is schizophrenic, but if they were, they deserve some respect. Sorry, on a high horse these days for some reason. This is just a pet peeve of mine. I really hate the stigma and I hate the word "schizo."

*Percept Mot Skills. 1992 Aug;75(1):259-66.*

Neuropsychological profiles of adults who report "sudden remembering" of early childhood memories: implications for claims of sex abuse and alien visitation/abduction experiences.
*Persinger MA.

Behavioral Neuroscience Laboratory, Laurentian University, Sudbury, Ontario, Canada.*

Six adults, who had recently experienced sudden recall of preschool memories of sex abuse or alien abduction/visitation, were given complete neuropsychological assessments.

All experiences "emerged" when hypnosis was utilized within a context of sex abuse or New Age religion and were followed by reduction in anxiety.

*As a group, these subjects displayed significant (T greater than 70) elevations of childhood imaginings, complex partial epileptic-like signs, and suggestibility. Neuropsychological data indicated right frontotemporal anomalies and reduced access to the right parietal lobe.*

MMPI profiles were normal. The results support the hypothesis that enhanced imagery due to temporal lobe lability within specific contexts can facilitate the creation of memories; they are strengthened further if there is also reduction in anxiety.

Publication Types: 
Review 
Review, Tutorial

PMID: 1528678 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you Dreamer for all your info. I will be looking into it. And I apologize for using the term "schizo". I would never refer to another schizophrenic as schizo, but when I am referring to myself I tend use negative terms. I have self-esteem issues and all that crap. So thanks and sorry again.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

peacedove said:


> Thank you Dreamer for all your info. I will be looking into it. And I apologize for using the term "schizo". I would never refer to another schizophrenic as schizo, but when I am referring to myself I tend use negative terms. I have self-esteem issues and all that crap. So thanks and sorry again.


Dear Peacedove,
No need to apologize, I just get crabby sometimes, forgive.
I wish I had some more info. I KNOW I read something about this, and it may be that alien abduction could be considered a dissociative experience itself....

NO NEED TO APOLOGIZE. I'm on my lecture podium, LOL. And oddly enough, at this cool support meeting I went to on Wednesday, I met a young woman with schizophrenia, maybe 22. She was funny and bright, and like all of us shouldn't have anything wrong with her mind.

Take Care,
D
It's actually a very interesting topic to bring up. (the ALIENS :shock: )


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i used to think this too peacedove.. you are not alone.. sorry for the pun. 8)

uh yea i used to think this same thing. actually i was certian about it to the point where it controled almost every aspect of my life. that was many years ago, and what ive realised since then is its an extention of general obsessiveness. obsessiveness is usually the driving force behind these thoughts and not i repeat NOT schitsofrenia.. so disregard that completely. you dont need another thing to obsess about. and that includes aliens. im not going to argue wether they are real or not.. personally i truly believe they are.. only because im not a closeminded nimrod who thinks im the center of the universe. the good thing though is i can come to terms with the fact that if they are out there.. theres nothing much i can do about it and if they are giving me nightly anal probes then i might as well enjoy it cause how can i stop it eh? :shock:

my point is try your best to put these thoughts to rest.. cause thinking about it and ruminating it over and over is only going to give you a nice case of panic disorder. and TRUST ME.. you dont want that!!!

so in short.. just chill. take it in the a$$ and enjoy it.. cause theres not much else you can do. 8)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

one more thing..

for anyone who has a serious case of obsessiveness... DO NOT watch the movie 'fire in the sky'. that movie took a good 5 years off my life.

you have been warned.

oh yea...

and 'the grudge' aint much better either. best to stay away. :shock:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I am a fully paid up member of the 'I am obsessed with Mulder/X-files/unexplained phenomena/alien abduction club'. But the operative word in this case is 'obsessive'.

I have always had a good imagination, something I see as being part and parcel of this whole dp thing. In some respects, this 'magical thinking' has its positives - I feel that to some degree I see the world through rose-tinted spectacles - I can feel 'magic' when walking through woods etc etc This generally means that I don't suffer from depression. However, there are huge drawbacks to having such 'magical thinking' because at the end of the day, it conflicts with reality, or what the general consensus is on reality.

The fact is, I kinda believe in aliens. Logically, why would we be the only life form in this universe. But take a popular tv show and a nation's obsession with this stuff and you are fueling the minds of people like us. We come to believe that 'little green men' are just around the corner and that we were right all along to believe that we 'knew'. We are unable to take a reasonable, in-perspective view on it. Magical thinking and believing in your own special powers or beliefs can really hold you in dp. Following powerful thoughts in order to 'solve' them. There may well be aliens, but there is certainly nothing we can do about it, especially with our 'ill' minds and our obsessive tendencies.

Also, I'm no doctor but if you were schizophrenic or psychotic, your post would have sounded more like this...
'Help me - the aliens came again last night and I am worried they will come again. They are testing me and I am an experiment etc etc'
There would be no doubt in your mind that you were being abducted, you would believe it. Schizophrenia and psychosis isnt just obsessing about a popular culture issue as an explanation for your dp, it is actually believing you were abducted by aliens etc and believing things to be happening when they just are not.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

You would also be totally deluded and not rationally explaining your worries over this forum.

Also, to add to sleeping beauty's list of 'stay away froms' -

Communion by Whitley Strieber, any book by Michael Marshall Smith and
any of the K-pax books or films

Which, incidentally are my favourite books of all time!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

PLEASE ALIENS ABDUCT ME AND NEVER BRING ME BACK ONTO THIS FUCKING PLANET!!!!

I am serious.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the great replies. Why is it that when people tell me to stay away from things... it makes me want to read/watch/etc....them even more? Oh well. Oh and I already have panic disorder, so too late for that. :?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

peacedove said:


> Why is it that when people tell me to stay away from things... it makes me want to read/watch/etc....them even more?


Hee - if you wanna know more, I have something to tell you. (Please forgive me, I'm just on playful mood now... )

A few years ago I & my littlesister came to think about aliens for some reason. I just happened to draw an abstract, curved figure down on paper and then I started creative thinking about it and told my littlesister, who helped to add the bits into their places:

"This (the curved figure I happened to draw down on paper) is a Neptunian genius (by the way, it is 'neptunuslainen nero' in Finnish). They wander around the universe, trying to learn more about it. They observe all the lifeforms they can find, and are fond of it, when they can learn more. They are observing also Tellus and the lifeforms on this planet, but they do not want to be involved in the development of those lifeforms, may it be genetical and/or cultural evolution. But...

Sometimes, maybe rare occasions - or maybe not, cuz that is not important... But on those occations Neptunian geniuses decide to tell some lifeform/s that they are observing them, because they see some potential in those lifeforms; worth of development in their possible evolution. That's why they may tell them things about themselves, about Neptunian geniuses' vast odyssey of observing the universe - and maybe even more things; those things they have learned during their explorations of the universe. As they have highly developed ethics of always going to the more benign direction they can imagine, that is the true reason behind their will of telling the 'lower' lifeforms those things the Neptunian geniuses decide to tell. BUT...

They never tell you they are the source of the information. They tell you it in a very playful way, like the lifeform who has just received the information has hirself invented the whole story. And that's the way they want it to be. The Neptunian geniuses never want to be involved in some other lifeform's culture/evolution, unless it will happen in a very benign way, enhancing the culture/evolution with the highest ethics possible (for the Neptunian geniuses). And they never want to make themselves visible to other, 'lower' steps in cultural/evolutionary ladder. So they will always remain as hidden, and all they want to tell other lifeforms is just like enhancing their imagination, like the lifeforms themselves have imagined it all. That is and always will be so."

AND... Some years after I and my littlesister told each other this story in very playful mood, I saw the first cd of Ozric Tentacles in my life. Ozrics is a band who create psychedelic rock (no, this is not an advertisement, but just a curious consideration) - and the curved figure in the cover art in many cds of Ozrics, which look like an interrogation mark... Looks JUST LIKE the the curved figure that looks like a typical Neptunian genius in an imagination of one Finnish girl in the Northern hemisphere of Tellus, who just happened to draw that curved figure down on paper one day in her past. Only a coincidence? Of course, that's the way the human mind may work, seeing meaningful signs. Or... Or not. :?:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

PS. See, the aliens who have the ability to wander around the universe exploring it all have propably much more developed ethics than us human beings possess. So it is not necessary to fear any "Independence Day" to happen, or other awkward tests on innocent people... :wink:


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

There are no aliens and NO ONE is doing an experiment on you. You are thinking too much =p And the reason your doctors blow off the alien thing is because they all know that schizophrenia is something that you will never forget once you see it. It's one of those things that you "know it when you see it". They do not see it in you, therefore you are FINE. As much as I dislike doctors, they do have much experience when it comes to seeing the mentally ill. They see you as healthy. Your imagination is wandering, that's all. Don't think so much about it. You are healthy and fine, and you are not losing your mind. Hang in there.

Ken


----------



## sp3ctor (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't let others influence your thoughts. The first six months of dealing with DP. I started thinking things like that too. I feel more in touch with universe and the energies around me. I still feel that way now.

Everyone wants to label US something because they don't understand even if they are experiencing something similar as DP.

We all got here in different ways with DP. With DP you can really open and expand your mind, I would suggest focusing on self realization. Believe it or not DP offers the freedom that you've never had before, so take this moment while you have it and explore the positivity and gifts that It may give you.

Use it, or let it use you. The choice is yours.

Follow your gut and listen from within. All superheroes are scared of what they don't know how to use at first but sometimes it just takes practice.

I know this sounds crazier than your post and makes me really nerdy, but remember, with great power comes great responsibility, especially with ourselves.


----------



## sp3ctor (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't let others influence your thoughts. The first six months of dealing with DP. I started thinking things like that too. I feel more in touch with universe and the energies around me. I still feel that way now.

Everyone wants to label US something because they don't understand even if they are experiencing something similar as DP.

We all got here in different ways with DP. With DP you can really open and expand your mind, I would suggest focusing on self realization. Believe it or not DP offers the freedom that you've never had before, so take this moment while you have it and explore the positivity and gifts that It may give you.

Use it, or let it use you. The choice is yours.

Follow your gut and listen from within. All superheroes are scared of what they don't know how to use at first but sometimes it just takes practice.

I know this sounds crazier than your post and makes me really nerdy, but remember, with great power comes great responsibility, especially with ourselves.


----------

